
Why men don't believe the data on gender bias in science - gfredtech
https://www.wired.com/story/why-men-dont-believe-the-data-on-gender-bias-in-science/
======
jiggunjer
Clickbait title. Most male scientists believe the data supporting the
existence of gender bias (females are also affected, but this isn't
mentioned). We just don't accept the far-fetched hypothesis that the "gender
bias" is the (main) _cause_ of the observed "selection bias" in STEM student
populations.

It just doesn't make sense, does the author really think girls in high school
think "I read my career in STEM won't be as rewarding as my male peers, so I
think I'll drop science and become a lawyer". No. STEM is a very attractive
field (well paid and ample job opportunities compared to most other markets)
despite the gender bias. Please find a better explanation for why girls don't
go STEM.

Personally, I think they just have different tastes. Just like how men and
women usually have different hobbies. Sure a better male/female ratio might
make the workplace happier and more productive, but pushing females into a
sector they're not interested in will do more harm. Besides, is 7:3 such a bad
ratio?

The article on wired, while citing decent sources, is poorly structured and
not completely coherent. The first two paragraphs don't really provide much
info except as an anecdote. In short, a slanted rant.

~~~
boona
The Google memo was actually a pretty good overview of the state of the
medical literature on the subject.

------
novia
“It is difficult to get a man to understand something, when his salary depends
on his not understanding it.”

